# Popcorn ceiling bad for allergies?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Mold, mildew, grease, near impossible to do a matching repair, impossible to clean, older homes may even have asbesto in the pop corn.
If I'm looking to buy a home and it has popcorn ceiling the first thing I do is deduct the cost to remove it.
Main reason it was used was someone was to cheap to pay to have the sheetrock finished.
There has to be a 100 to 1 number of people asking how to remove it to people asking how to apply it on any DIY site I've ever seen.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Never liked the look; the butter always left greasy spots that would bleed through.:biggrin2:

Seriously, I agree with *joecaption*; builder$ $queezing their dollar$.


----------



## epsonlu (Jun 13, 2016)

the short answer is no. dusk falls down, if there are spider webs on the ceiling then it will get trap by them.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

epsonlu said:


> the short answer is no. dusk falls down, if there are spider webs on the ceiling then it will get trap by them.


Seriously?, have you ever cleaned a popcorn ceiling? Obviously not.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Editorial comments follow.

Amazes me how strongly folks hate popcorn ceilings. Their passion is exceeded only by the love folks had for them in the late 70's.

Popcorn texturing actually has a few good things to be said for them. First off, they provide an irregular texture that breaks up that 'echo chamber' effect the typical drywall clad room has. 

That the texture cost little and required little skill to apply were also advantages.

As with anything else, it could be misused. It could be poorly applied. Time takes a toll.

As for the 'allergies' question: Does anyone really know? There's more hysteria than medicine being bandied about on that topic.

Removing popcorn is one of the easiest things you can do. Messy, but easy. You also get to find what kludge the contractor was hiding.

You're still left with the issue that popcorn was meant to address: poor acoustics.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> You're still left with the issue that popcorn was meant to address: poor acoustics


I disagree - I believe it was a way to complete the drywall hanging and finishing with less effort than a smooth surface requires. I do not disagree that it likely does have the listed acoustical properties.


----------

